# Animal Antics - For Laughs, Cries And Cuteness



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)

this is precious, had me in tears


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


>




hahahahahahahahaha this is hilereois !!!! hahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

Age sweeeeet !!!!! Love the mouse !!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

That is why I love cats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)

actually i adore all animals  they all have their own personalities... And i hate it when people discriminate with dog breeds, it's not what's on the leash that is to be judged, it's what's holding the leash that deserves the judgement... same as guns don't kill people, people kill people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)

i only have to ask Mav once where's your ballie boy and he's goes and gets it hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (23/5/14)

Heeeee , you got me!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)

too cute @Derick and what an adorable smile that!!! Mav's smile doesn't look very friendly hahaha, looks more like he's angry when he lifts his lips and smiles


----------

